# Nyce1s.com - JMR Garage Nissan Sentra SE-R Turbo 600+ WHP!!!



## nyce1 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Calendar year 2009 came and went by rather quickly. The turn of the New Year came around and it met us over at JMR Garage. On Saturday January 2nd, 2010 we were already in full swing filming our 1st Nyce1s.com video feature for 2010!!! Here is a car that JMR just finished up. Checkout this powerful Nissan Sentra SE-R turbo while Enzo Racing touches the keyboards to the tune of 600+ WHP!!! Enjoy!!!*







*Click this link below to download and watch the video in high quality!!!*

http://nyce1s.com/MISC/Race Videos/Featured Car/Race/Import/2010/01-January/Nyce1s.com - JMR Garage Sentra SE-R Turbo.wmv


----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

Nice! What tranny are they running?


----------

